# Congrats to Mandan Girls Basketball



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Congrats to the Braves! First North Dakota Basketball team ever to be ranked in the top 25 teams of the NATION!!

http://www.kxnet.com/getArticle.asp?ArticleId=93347

GO BRAVES!!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

hmmm I just finished painting my basement, I'll just continue to watch the paint dry for the rest of the season.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

ahhhh come on tator! Give the kids some props here! I know girls bball isn't everyones cup of tea, but this is a major accomplishment for ND basketball.

I used to be like you too, but when you have girls in bball and live around here......

I can honestly say I enjoy watching them play. It's not like girls bball was 20 years ago....the girls nowdays are physically and mentally tough, they really can play....seriously.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

cmon, I was being sarcastic!!! I've never had anything against the women playing, nor will I ever. If I ever have a girl, I hope she plays basketball!!! It was not a slam against the ladies, just a sarcastic remark.

sorry to butt heads :beer:


----------

